# Calling on RFUK users/members for Help with a great cause.....



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey,
This was brought to my attention the other day..Avaaz - The plan to kill orangutans

Please, please, take teh time to read this, and then sign the petition if you too think its a worthy cause..it only takes 2 mins to sign.. I am sure yo uwill all agree that this is somethign we should be doing out best to stop..


Many thanks for your time..


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Great cause, signed.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

signed xx


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Signed


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Signed. : victory:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much!  There has been over 400,000 signatures since last night.. Amazing!

Avaaz is great, they played a huge part in baning pesticides that were found to be killing honey bees (Almost a 3rd of all honey bees in the US died in the last few years) those chemicals are now banned in the UK/EU..

They stoppeed Monsanto from putting patents on seeds, basically from patening our vegatables and fruits..Great organisation, well worth joinging, they fight many a good cause..and often win! Lets hope they do here too!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Signed and shared :2thumb:


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thnx


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## soniadpw (Aug 26, 2010)

Signed


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Signed


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

signed


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

signed


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

Signed : victory:


----------



## derek83 (May 14, 2013)

signed


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

signed:2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Signed and shared


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Signed, am loving watching the tally go up everyday : victory:


----------



## lessthanthree (Mar 24, 2010)

Signed and shared it! Thanks for showing it to us all! .


----------

